# At last!



## soupdragon78

안녕하세요! Hello!

Does anyone know how to say *at last* in Korean?

E.g. At last! I have been waiting for so long!

I learnt a word on a podcast that sounded like *tudiyo!* Is this the correct word and how do you spell it in hangul? Is it spelt 드디오 or 드디요 or perhaps should it end in 여/어?

Thanks in advance
고맙습니다


----------



## Mack&Mack

soupdragon78 said:


> 안녕하세요! Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know how to say *at last* in Korean?
> 
> E.g. At last! I have been waiting for so long!
> 
> I learnt a word on a podcast that sounded like *tudiyo!* Is this the correct word and how do you spell it in hangul? Is it spelt 드디오 or 드디요 or perhaps should it end in 여/어?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 고맙습니다


 
soupdragon78님, 안녕하세요.

드디어 is correct, and I'd say it would be better to add an action verb to describe what's happened to the end of it.

(선물이) 드디어 왔구나! 정말 오래 기다렸어요.

Hope this helps. =)

M&M


----------



## soupdragon78

Mack&Mack님, 안녕하세요!

고맙습니다! That is a great help. I'm listening to a lot of podcasts to help me study, but the disadvantage is that I never learn to spell anything! 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Mack&Mack

soupdragon78 said:


> Mack&Mack님, 안녕하세요!
> 
> 고맙습니다! That is a great help. I'm listening to a lot of podcasts to help me study, but the disadvantage is that I never learn to spell anything!
> 
> Many thanks for your help.


 
I'm glad that it was helpful. Please feel free to put up any question on the forum. 

도움이 되었다니 기쁘네요. 궁금하신 게 있으시면 또 질문 올려주세요.

I will do my best to help you although my English is limited.  =)

See you later. 다음에 또 봬요~

M&M


----------



## javiskefka

Hello,

I'm sorry to post in an old thread, but would somebody be interested in explaining the nuance between 드디어, 결국 and 마지막으로 to me?


----------



## Mack&Mack

javiskefka said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry to post in an old thread, but would somebody be interested in explaining the nuance between 드디어, 결국 and 마지막으로 to me?


 
Hi javiskefka,

Off the top of my head, 드디어 would mean after a long period of time. Especially, when you have waited for something or put some time or efforts in something, you use 드디어. 

*드디어*, 산의 정상에 다달았다.
드디어 숙제를 마쳤다.
드디어 방학이다.

I am not sure but 결국 includes the sense of reluctance. So if I don't want to do something but I have to do it, in that case, 결국 would sound appropriate.

온라인게임 '아크로드'를 공개서비스 8개월만에 *결국* 무료 게임으로 가기로 결정했다. (It sounds like they didn't want to let their users use their games for free but they decided to do so.) 
항일 투쟁을 꾀했으나, *결국 *누설되어 체포된다. (The agency wanted to protest against Japan but he or she was caught after.


I would use 마지막으로 to mean that before I end something.

마지막으로 질문을 몇 개 받겠습니다. I'll answer some questions before I wrap up.

Well I think I need some context to better explain this though. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## space_fantasy

드디어 is pronounced as 드디여.


----------



## javiskefka

Thank you, Mack&Mack.  I wasn't wondering about a specific context, but rather general situations in which one word word would be preferable to the others.  Your explanations were helpful.


----------

